# 9 inch Atlas/Craftsman Lathe : Another re-assembly attempt



## Paul_NJ (Nov 11, 2014)

It must be 10 years since my neighbor and good friend gave me an antique lathe that has been his fathers.  Here's what it looked like when he dragged it over to my barn:




It needed a motor, so I never tried to run it.  And the belts looked pretty scary anyway.  So of course the first thing I did was take it all apart to clean off many years of dirt and grease sitting in his barn, unused, and paint it.  Time passes, and each time I got stuck on one particular section, I'd leave it (for years at a time) and move on to some other project.  But now I'm determined to figure this thing out.  

What I've been struggling with is assembling the *top pulley spindle*. I found a blow-up in a manual I found on-line, and after some frustration finally realized it was upside-down.




So it should look like this




So I've finally got it together and installed into the carrier, but I have a number of questions:

*Question 1*:  on the top pulley spindle, should the 3-step cone pulley, and the large single pulley to it's left, be able to slide 1/4 inch, or should they be fixed laterally?  I realize the shift collar is supposed to move to engage or disengage the large pulley next to the cone, but everything seems too loose on that spindle, between the bearings.

Which brings me to the next question.  I'm wondering if I need to adjust the position of the clutch collar.  I don't recall if I originally loosened and move this, ten years ago.

*Question 2*:  a long shot, but can anyone give me a measurement on the location of this collar:  (The picture is upside down because I initially thought it should point the other way)




Those seem to be the key issues right now.

*Question 3*:  Finally, the belts.  When I received the lathe, the original belts were on it.  Each was stamped with the original part numbers:  9-125, 9-126.  I read the lathe was built in 1933, so that makes them 80 yrs old, and they were pretty frayed.  So, I had a local shop match them up, and they gave me A28 and A29 belts.  But the two smaller belts are very tight, and the larger too loose.  Can anyone help me with replacement sizes?

*Question 4*:  while I'm at it, I've not found anywhere that can explain how the belt set-up is used.  Why are there 3 belts anyway?  

Any help that can be provided me would be greatly appreciated!

Paul


----------



## macernst (Jul 4, 2015)

paul,
did you make any progress on this lathe?
i have the same type of compound drive on my lathe.  mine is a atlas 936. 
ernst


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 4, 2015)

Paul,

I've never seen a 9" and can't answer your questions 1, 2 or 4.  On Question 3, Atlas used FHP (Fractional Horse Power) belts on all of their other lathes made up until 1957.  Assuming that the two belt sizes you have are about 28" and 29" in circumference, try 4L280 and 4L290.


----------



## Paul_NJ (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks for the replies!  Since I posted my original thread, I was (finally) able to get it together and figure out the compound drive.  Of course I had the position of the belts reversed.  Took some trial and error, but it's actually working and useable.  Hurray!


----------



## macernst (Jul 5, 2015)

paul, thats great.
do you have a serial number on the right side on top of the bed.
where did you get the pictures of the drawing from, do you have a manual that came with it?
hat sizes of belts did you end up using. i have started a thread of my nine inch here:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/new-to-me-9-inch-model-936.36709/#post-313182
have fun with your lathe and stay safe
ernst


----------



## Paul_NJ (Jul 5, 2015)

ernst,

I downloaded a manual for the 9 inch lathe from the internet in pdf format, but don't recall where I found it.  I'll try uploading it onto this thread.   I will check for the serial number and belt numbers tomorrow when I'm up in my barn workshop.  I'll check out your thread next.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## macernst (Jul 5, 2015)

paul,
thanks so much for the pdf, that helps a lot. here is a picture of my restauration, almost there....
ernst


----------



## Paul_NJ (Jul 6, 2015)

Wow, that looks beautiful!   I haven't reattached the feed screw mechanism yet on mine as other projects have edged their way in.  I found the top pulley spindle ends are 1/4" NPT, so instead of the "jam caps" to add lubrication, I drilled and tapped 1/4 NPT pipe caps for Zerk fittings so I can use a grease gun for periodic lubrication.  Finding a steady rest like yours has been impossible so far! Great project!

Here's another project on my endless list . . . .  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/now-heres-a-diamond-in-the-rough-project.36774/


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 6, 2015)

Could I have the serial numbers for both of your machines?


----------



## Paul_NJ (Jul 6, 2015)

wa5cab said:


> Could I have the serial numbers for both of your machines?


I'd be happy to . . . ernst provided a clue where to look on the Craftsman . . . suggestions of where a number might be found on the VN are welcome . . .


----------



## macernst (Jul 6, 2015)

wa5cab said:


> Could I have the serial numbers for both of your machines?


here is mine
Atlas 936 serial number 4416S first shown in the atlas catalog 1937.
ernst


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 6, 2015)

Paul, 

Your machine is a Sears version.  You can tell by the shape of the legs.  We don't know what the model number is, only the catalog number, which is not tied to the model number as it became after WW-II.  The serial number should be stamped into the top of the front way at the right end.  If yours has the nameplate (none have so far), that would supply the Model Number.

And when I wrote "both or your serial numbers", I meant your 9" serial number and Ernst's.  I didn't know that you had a Van Norman, and I don't know of anyone doing a serial number database on the VN.

Ernst.

The first catalog I have that your exact machine appears in is No. 26 from, we think, late 1936 or early 1937.  The first one that the 9" compound drive lathe appears in that I have is No. 5 possibly dated 1933.  It is mostly the same lathe but has smaller feet (but not the same ones used on the Sears machines), a knob instead of a crank on the compound feed screw, and the ON-OFF switch is in a cast switch box (commercial) mounted to the front of the headstock.  I Cat. No. 5, there is no model number shown, just the four bed lengths.  In Catalog No. 8, possibly 1934, the model numbers 936, 942, 948 and 954 appear but no apparent changes to the lathe.  In Catalog No. 15 (1935?), the feet change to the same as yours but the swwich box and knob are still present, and the four model numbers.  In Catalog No. 26, the photo looks exactly like your machine. The 918 Utility Bench Lathe appears, with a 3-speed countershaft and without the compound drive.  And only the 936 model number is shown (no 942, 948 or 954).


----------



## macernst (Jul 6, 2015)

paul,
today the postman brought me the catalog no 25. it says 1936. my 936 is documented just like it stands on my workbench. so this seems to be the earliest catalog that shows it in this version.
i bought the catalog on ebay. i dont think i would violate any copy right laws when i would pdf it and publish it. b u t..... i dont know how. i have a scanner and i did some pdf before. but only single ones. dont know how to put all 50 sides plus title and backpage in one pdf. maybe i should go to a professional shop to do that. or can you help me with that. would like to see this catalog published here, on the atlas yahoo and also on vintage machinery. those sides were helpful in the past and i found a lot of support and help there. more than happy to pay back.
the title of the catalog was made by a famous artist: Arthur C. Radebaugh
more about him:
http://cartype.com/pages/2913/radebaugh
https://www.google.com/search?q=Art...bih=1016#tbm=isch&q=Arthur+C.+Radebaugh+atlas
here is the tittle:





ernst


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 7, 2015)

Ernst,

OK.  Turns out that I also have Catalog No. 25.  There are only very minor differences between it and 26.  The front covers are the same except for the catalog number.  The backs of the covers are the same except that at the bottom of the page in 25 is printed 1936 and in 26 is printed 1937.  25 shows prices for almost everything.  In 26, all prices are removed.  And finally, on page 14 they both show The New Atlas Manual of Lathe Operations.  No. 26 shows the wire bound version (it has blue covers but that doesn't show up in the catalog) that I and several others have thought was the first edition.  No. 25 shows a book that probably has the same contents but it is Exact bound (glue and staples).  When I finally found and acquired the blue cover wire bound edition, I thought that I was finally through.  But A-Grailing we go again.

If you want to try to scan No. 25, have at it.  Minimum acceptable resolution will be 300 dpi.  400 will look much better.  And 600 not much better than 400.  It would probably look best done in colour but the file size would probably be far too large.  Try it at 400 dpi gray scale.  That's based on 40 years experience, 16 of it since decent scanners became affordable when their prices dropped below $25.000.  The best way to trade off quality against file size would be to scan it once gray scale and once monochrome (B&W).  The after straightening and cleaning, copy and paste all of the actual photos from the gray scale version into the B&W version,  Usually saves about 50% on file size.  However, you can't do that as a PDF.  You'll have to do it as a TIFF and when finished convert it to a PDF.

FWIW, I manage the Downloads here, and also the Files, Photos and Databases on the Yahoo main Atlas Group.


----------



## Anthony G (Jul 7, 2015)

I just want to say what a couple beautiful examples of old, American-made iron and steel. Makes me want to restore mine now. I plan to someday. But, makes me want to now. Kudos to you both.


----------



## Paul_NJ (Jul 8, 2015)

wa5cab said:


> Could I have the serial numbers for both of your machines?


The number on mine is 3386


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 8, 2015)

Paul,

Thanks.  Did it have any badges or nameplates on it when you got it?


----------



## VSAncona (Jul 8, 2015)

I've got one of these that I bought as a parts lathe for my 10F, not knowing that very few of the parts interchange. It's missing most of the good stuff (handles, knobs, forward/reverse box) but if there's something you need, shoot me a PM and I'll see if I have it. Mine is the stripped down "utility" version.


----------



## Paul_NJ (Jul 8, 2015)

VSAncona said:


> I've got one of these that I bought as a parts lathe for my 10F, not knowing that very few of the parts interchange. It's missing most of the good stuff (handles, knobs, forward/reverse box) but if there's something you need, shoot me a PM and I'll see if I have it. Mine is the stripped down "utility" version.


Thanks Vince


----------



## Paul_NJ (Jul 8, 2015)

wa5cab said:


> Paul,
> 
> Thanks.  Did it have any badges or nameplates on it when you got it?


No, unfortunately only the guide-plate on the "gearbox" on the far left end . . .


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 9, 2015)

OK.  Maybe one of these days, someone will turn up a 9" that still has the nameplate.


----------



## Reuben Bailey (Apr 19, 2016)

Good to see that there are a few others of these kicking around. I have S#2693 with the "splayed" feet. Going to get it running first, then work on doing a paint job...


----------



## atlas ten (Apr 20, 2016)

These are both cool lathes. 
Jack

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------

